# 2005 WAC Recruiting Report



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

_BOISE STATE:_

Kurt Cunningham (Sharpsville, Indiana)

Anthony Thomas (Mansfield, Texas)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_FRESNO STATE:_

James Tchana (Cameroon)

Eric Van Vliet (Santa Cruz, California)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_HAWAII:_

Ahmet Tidiane (Senegal)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_LOUISIANA TECH:_

Adrian Rogers (Katy, Texas)

Drew Washington (Friendswood, Texas)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_NEVADA:_

Jeremy Mayfield (Irving, Texas)

Richard Phillips (Seattle, Washington)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_SMU:_

Ryan Dermody (Loveland, Colorado)

Bamba Fall (Senegal)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_UTEP:_

Stefan Jackson (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)

Maurice Thomas (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Richard Phillips commits to Nevada* _(Class of 2005)_

Pack to sign another gem from Emerald City (9-24-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Explosive athlete with big hops. Skills still somewhat raw, but possesses a very big upside. Moves very well. Potential high major prospect._

Rivals.com profile

CollegeSports.com profile


Richard Phillips:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Eric Van Vliet commits to Fresno State* _(Class of 2005)_

Big man answers call from Bulldogs (10-6-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

CollegeSports.com profile


Eric Van Vliet:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Ryan Dermody commits to SMU* _(Class of 2005)_

Colorado Small Forward to SMU (10-6-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

Rivals.com profile

CollegeSports.com profile


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Anthony Thomas commits to Boise State* _(Class of 2005)_

Texas prep guard commits to BSU (10-6-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Described as a tenacious defender who wears down the opposition, but who also is classified as a 'scoring PG'.

Very fast and excells in an up-tempo system, streaky shooter who has very good range and who can lead a team like a QB._

Rivals.com profile

CollegeSports.com profile


Anthony Thomas:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Kurt Cunningham commits to Boise State* _(Class of 2005)_

Another big man commits to Boise State (10-12-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_A true "Big Man", Cunningham reportedly averaged 16.7 points and 9.6 rebounds per game as a Junior to earn all-conference and all-area honors. He also shot 63.2 percent from the field in helping his team reach the state semifinals._

CollegeSports.com profile


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*James Tchana commits to Fresno State* _(Class of 2005)_

Bulldogs' recruit appreciates fortune (10-14-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Wide bodied big man has the look of a good player. As a sophomore at Our Savior was given limited playing time but was active and produced when afforded the opportunity.

Tchana is a native of Cameroon._

Rivals.com profile

CollegeSports.com profile


James Tchana:









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

N.J. senior rates as four-star player, 'five-star human being' (7-13-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Jeremy Mayfield commits to Nevada* _(Class of 2005)_

Mayfield makes his decision (11-5-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Like many high schoolers, Mayfield will need to add considerable weight and strength to be effective on the next level, as well as continued work on his fundamentals, but he already possesses a solid mid range J, and good athleticism. Prefers facing the basket to playing inside.

SR: Attended the NBA Camp. Switched AAU teams and finally settled in with Ft. Worth Stars._

Rivals.com profile

_"Jeremy is a player with a lot of potential. He is just beginning to realize it. Jeremy is a hard worker and knows his strengths and weaknesses" - Team Fort Worth head coach Vonzell Thomas_

CollegeSports.com profile


Jeremy Mayfield:


----------

